# Chav



## smiling

Premetto che ho letto i relativi threads in EO, wikipedia etc... volevo sapere se esiste una traduzione e come si potrebbero definire.

Grazie


----------



## lsp

Did you try to search for it by post in the Italian-English forum? There are a couple of dozen posts on it.


----------



## andre.BO

Sorridente, ridente.

smiling eyes = occhi sorridenti
a smiling landscape= un paesaggio ridente

smilingly, avv


----------



## andre.BO

omg sorry

I'm so sleepy...
I thought I had to translate SMILING

oh my god sorry..

I didn't find chav in my updated dictionary on cd rom.


----------



## lsp

andre.BO said:


> Sorridente, ridente.
> 
> smiling eyes = occhi sorridenti
> a smiling landscape= un paesaggio ridente
> 
> smilingly, avv


That may define "smiling", but _nostro smiling_ is trying to define chav 

EDIT, as you seem to have noticed  . It's been compared to truzzo, tamarro, coato and many others, but do try the search. There's plenty to read about it already.


----------



## andre.BO

I know.. I'm quite sleepy.. as you can see above I had already apologized to him.

See you lsp

p.s. I tried to look for it but my search engine didn't give me any answer.. It is sleepy too tonight


----------



## ElaineG

Guarda qui: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=39612&highlight=chav

(Penso che non sia una traduzione 'esatta' per un fenomeno tutto inglese.  Ogni paese ha la sua "cultura" unica.)


----------



## smiling

Grazie a tutti, scusate se era un duplicato, forse era tardi anche per me, perchè ho fatto un search ma stavo guardando i EO threads, e non ho visto gli IE.


----------



## Stratosfericus

Salve a tutti,
sto traducendo un testo per un videogioco e uno dei personaggi (una ragazza dall'apparenza modaiola) è definita CHAV...Esiste una traduzione in italiano?
Ringrazio anticipatamente.


----------



## mimitabby

E' un nome che qualcuno ha fatto.
Abbiamo tanti nomi, per esempio, Aaron, Erin, Aryn, Erinne, Aran, 
we spell names many different ways, and then make up new ones besides.


----------



## Stratosfericus

Purtroppo il nome del Personaggio è Vicky e sulla professione è definita Chav.
Su Wikipedia Chav è una parola slang per definire una persona che:
" is a subcultural stereotype fixated on fashions such as gold jewellery and "designer" clothing. They are generally considered to have no respect for society, as well as being considered ignorant or unintelligent...."

Any hints?


----------



## Stratosfericus

Thank you all,

sorry but I'm working very hard and I had no time for a deep search for such a thread....

I hope that Coatto or Tamarro could fit.

Bye!


----------



## Alxmrphi

> I recently came across this forum where I learnt that the term "Chav" is a modern and "catch all" term to define someone you dislike.



I know you've posted something regarding this in English Only as well, but be careful, "chav" is _*not*_ a "_modern and catch all term to define someone you dislike_".
It's quite a specific type of person, it will sound strange if you use it when it's not appropriate.


----------



## You little ripper!

Urban dictionary defines a 'chav' here.


----------



## -Naked-

Hello, I'm italian and I've come across this word on the internet A LOT of times! But still I can't seem to get the exact meaning.

could anyone help me?

Thanks


----------



## byrne

It's very BE and means a bit of a burrino....


----------



## Curandera

byrne said:


> It's very BE and means a bit of a burrino....


 

burino


----------



## byrne

Curandera said:


> burino


 thanks! how do you say it in milanaese?


----------



## CPA

byrne said:


> thanks! how do you say it in milanaese?


 
Maybe "vanghétt" but I'm not milanese.

Here is all we need to know about "chavs".


----------



## MStraf

"Burino" e' decisamente romanesco, ma credo sia noto in tutta Italia.
Ai miei tempi, tra ragazzi si usava "tamarro" o "truzzo", ma non so se vengano usati ancora.


----------



## arthurlee

"Maraglio" per i bolognesi...
Anche se "chav" indica un genere particolare di "bulletto di strada", tipico delle periferie britanniche...

Scusate ma non posso esimermi dall'indicare altre due fonti preziose per chi voglia farsi due risate (e non si scandalizzi troppo facilmente...): qui in inglese, qua in italiano. ;-)


----------



## byrne

arthurlee said:


> "Maraglio" per i bolognesi...
> Anche se "chav" indica un genere particolare di "bulletto di strada", tipico delle periferie britanniche...


sometimes but not always, girls can be chavs too, the Beckhams are often accused of this sin! It's sometimes just a way of saying someone has no class...


----------



## CPA

arthurlee said:


> "maraglio" per i bolognesi...
> Anche se "chav" indica un genere particolare di "bulletto di strada", tipico delle periferie britanniche...
> 
> Scusate ma non posso esimermi dall'indicare altre due fonti preziose per chi voglia farsi due risate (e non si scandalizzi troppo facilmente...): qui in inglese, qua in italiano. ;-)


 
:d:d:d


----------



## MStraf

arthurlee said:


> ...  Anche se "chav" indica un genere particolare di "bulletto di strada", tipico delle periferie britanniche...


ma sai, non credo che il bulletto di strada tipico delle periferie britanniche sia molto diverso da bulletto di strada dei ghetti italiani 

Credo pero' che "bulletto di strada" non sia una traduzione adatta, in quanto un "chav" e' caratterizzato da una ossessione all'abbigliamento sportivo "trendy" (ecco perche' ho suggerito tamarro o truzzo)
Il Collins ha introdotto la parola Chav nel suo dizionario, definendola "a young working class person who dresses in casual sports clothing"
http://www.collinslanguage.com/results.aspx


----------



## arthurlee

MStraf said:


> ma sai, non credo che il bulletto di strada tipico delle periferie britanniche sia molto diverso da bulletto di strada dei ghetti italiani
> I agree; but that's only because stupid Italian teens tend to copy stupid British/American teens
> 
> Credo pero' che "bulletto di strada" non sia una traduzione adatta, in quanto un "chav" e' caratterizzato da una ossessione all'abbigliamento sportivo "trendy" (ecco perche' ho suggerito tamarro o truzzo)
> Il Collins ha introdotto la parola Chav nel suo dizionario, definendola "a young working class person who dresses in casual sports clothing"  Then I guess "hoodie" is pretty much the same, isn't it?


----------



## MStraf

No, credo che "hoodie" si riferisca solo ai teppistelli che si vestono con una felpa con il cappuccio (hood) tipo Michael Jackson all'inizio del video Bad


----------



## arthurlee

MStraf said:


> No, credo che "hoodie" si riferisca solo ai teppistelli che si vestono con una felpa con il cappuccio (hood) tipo Michael Jackson all'inizio del video Bad



Nel frattempo ho controllato su Wikipedia: in effetti si afferma che "Hoodie can refer to a young person wearing a hooded sweatshirt, often synonymous with the word chav".
Forse "chav" indica più un atteggiamento, mentre "hoodie" sottolinea maggiormente l'abbigliamento...


----------



## byrne

no, you are at max 18 and a hoodie, but you can be a chav at any age even 50 and over! Chav generally means you don't have any class but a hoodie means you're probably dangerous and a potential mugger!


----------



## Einstein

It's sometimes interesting to live away from the UK! Reading the Wiki link it seems to be a fairly new word. Maybe there's no connection, but 50 years ago in the south of England I remember the word _chav_ was used. But it was used more *by* the "chav" types to say "mate" or "buddy" in an aggressive way: "Looking for a fight, chav?"


----------



## gwen16

I would say "coatto". This is perhaps a Roman thing to say, but it seems more appropriate than "burrino".


----------



## london calling

I'd say "truzzo/a" - have a look at this thread and see what you think.

NB: To me a chav is someone who has no class, as Byrne says, not a hoodie.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Chav is inclusive of hoodie for me, plus nearly everyone who goes on Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## london calling

Alxmrphi said:


> Chav is inclusive of hoodie for me, plus nearly everyone who goes on Jeremy Kyle.


Well yes, as in "kids wearing hooded sweat-shirts": I don't think of hoodies as being necessarily "teppistelli" as someone said above.

Hey, there's a thread which mentions chavs going on now on this very page!!!!! Here.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I'm not sure what teppistelli means, "hoodies" are these people.


----------



## london calling

Alxmrphi said:


> I'm not sure what teppistelli means, "hoodies" are these people.


Juvenile delinquents.

I know what hoodies are, Alex. What I'm saying is that they dress badly but aren't necessarily going to end up in gaol.


----------



## Alxmrphi

london calling said:


> Juvenile delinquents.
> 
> I know what hoodies are, Alex. What I'm saying is that they dress badly but aren't necessarily going to end up in gaol.



For a second I was thinking "End up in Gaul??" then I clicked on.
Ok just checking, I think Einstein's quote about effects of living abroad for so long made me think other people had not adjusted to the new meanings and applications of these sorts of words and wanted to make sure. I wouldn't have classed them as the people in the Michael Jackson video (as mentioned before) so wanted to check we were talking about the same thing.


----------



## byrne

Alxmrphi said:


> Chav is inclusive of hoodie for me, plus nearly everyone who goes on Jeremy Kyle.


 
Ciao Alx, maybe it's a London/Liverpool thing?
To me a chav is a) someone who wears all the labels (often fake), lots of cheep gold and goes on package holidays to get drunk and have sex or b)someone who wears all the labels, expensive gold, drives an SUV but for some unknown reason still looks cheep (i.e. wags, Corona-type men etc.)

Hoodies are kids who tend to cover their heads and faces with hoods, caps, scarves and hang around in gangs on street corners in order to look menacing.

Dogs are often part of the look...:
Chav type A prefers Rottweilers, Pit bulls, Staffies and agressive types in general;
Chav type B (esp. the females) opt for small hairless creatures you can fit in a handbag, chihuahua type things.
Some image of chav dogs here !
Hoodies and chav type A seem to have the same taste in dogs..

All three types like appearing on the Jeremy Kyle Show but you also get a generous smattering of freaks and morons who are none of the above. Jeremy also loves expoiting the seriously unpriviledged and, I suspect, others with learning difficulties.

Sorry for being long-winded about a very English topic and I really can't think of a word which would cover each category.


----------



## london calling

byrne said:


> Ciao Alx, maybe it's a London/Liverpool thing?
> To me a chav is a) someone who wears all the labels (often fake), lots of cheep gold and goes on package holidays to get drunk and have sex or b)someone who wears all the labels, expensive gold, drives an SUV but for some unknown reason still looks cheep (i.e. wags, Corona-type men etc.)
> I truzzi!
> 
> Hoodies are kids who tend to cover their heads and faces with hoods, caps, scarves and hang around in gangs on street corners in order to look menacing. They look like something the cat dragged in (I think ) but aren't necessarily criminals, wouldn't you say? That's why I objected to the definition _teppistelli _(which they are only if they're juvenile delinquents).  Otherwise, _bulletti_, maybe.
> 
> Hoodies and chav type A seem to have the same taste in dogs.. I wonder if the poor beasts appreciate that!
> Jeremy also loves expoiting the seriously unpriviledged and, I suspect, others with learning difficulties. Dreadful rubbish that show is....


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Ciao Alx, maybe it's a London/Liverpool thing?
> 
> To me a chav is a) someone who wears all the labels (often fake), lots  of cheep gold and goes on package holidays to get drunk and have sex or  b)someone who wears all the labels, expensive gold, drives an SUV but  for some unknown reason still looks cheep (i.e. wags, Corona-type men  etc.)
> 
> Hoodies are kids who tend to cover their heads and faces with hoods,  caps, scarves and hang around in gangs on street corners in order to  look menacing.


Yeah it used to mean just the top part, but in the last few months/years it has begun to encompass the hoodie meaning. The BBC actually ran a story last week on the history of the word, after one of our MPs caused a bit of a s**&-storm about a class war after tweeting about being stuck in a queue in "Chav-land" hearing people going on and on about Coronation Street behind her.

As the article points out: "_The use of the term has grown alongside concern about anti-social behaviour_". (i.e. the hoodie meaning now included)
It's really a two-fold word, I'm not suggesting the concept has developed into one, completely not the case. I could look at a scatty Kerry Katona, or some tangoed-bimbo with a tracksuit on and call her a chav, and then see a group of kids with hoods up breaking into a house and also call them a chav. They fit under the same label, but have different applicability.

The North West has a slang word scally, just like further north they have "ned" (Wiki).
Chav had the same sort of meaning like you described, but it's overlapping with our words like ned/scally, while still keeping its earlier meaning and uses in relevant contexts.

This is very much a "what the word means to you" sort of word, it's not something agreed on or something that even has a consistent usage based in neighbouring regions. It's a "what you think it is, is correct" sort of term. That's the important thing to remember, nobody is wrong in explaining their interpretations of the word.


----------



## london calling

Alxmrphi said:


> Yeah it used to mean just the top part, but in the last few months/years it has begun to encompass the hoodie meaning. The BBC actually ran a story last week on the history of the word, after one of our MPs caused a bit of a s**&-storm about a class war after tweeting about being stuck in a queue in "Chav-land" hearing people going on and on about Coronation Street behind her.
> 
> As the article points out: "_The use of the term has grown alongside concern about anti-social behaviour_". (i.e. the hoodie meaning now included)


OK, Alex, thanks for the update.

So, our MPs don't talk about the plebs any more, they call them chavs? I can see things are going backwards instead of forwards. One of Cameron's, was she?


----------



## Alxmrphi

london calling said:


> So, our MPs don't talk about the plebs any more, they call them chavs? I can see things are going backwards instead of forwards. One of Cameron's, was she?



Actually, I thought it was, she's a member of the House of Lords, human rights comissioner actually. Here's the _cinguettio_.
And it was Eastenders, not Corrie. False-Memory-Syndrome I think I have.


----------



## london calling

Alxmrphi said:


> Actually, I thought it was, she's a member of the House of Lords, human rights comissioner actually. Here's the _cinguettio_.
> And it was Eastenders, not Corrie. False-Memory-Syndrome I think I have.


Can't watch the videos, must be this damn netbook (but it's a new one).
Thanks anyway!


----------



## Alxmrphi

london calling said:


> Can't watch the videos, must be this damn netbook (but it's a new one).
> Thanks anyway!



What videos??


----------



## london calling

Alxmrphi said:


> What videos??


Oh, so that's why they weren't working! 
All I get is 3 photos and a bit of text in what appears to be .pdf format, i.e. blocked. Is that what you posted?


----------



## Alxmrphi

london calling said:


> Oh, so that's why they weren't working!
> All I get is 3 photos and a bit of text in what appears to be .pdf format, i.e. blocked. Is that what you posted?


Yeah it's just a .png of a photo of the tweets, containing the "chav-land" one.


----------

